# Average lifespan of guinea pigs?



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the average lifespan of guinea pigs? I think I may of read 5-8 years?

Our Louise is over 5 now and seems perfectly fine and happy! She lost her sister Buffy last winter but decided against buying more to go with. We didnt want to start the cycle again.


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

yep your right.... it's usually between 5-8 years, but of course it can be shorter and it can be longer (not very often though)


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

mine lasting for about 8 years


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I am surprised to see the replies so far we have never got a guinea pig past 3 or 4 before, yet my two girls will be 8 this year and we thought it was amazing they have lasted this long, the one is beginning to show her age now I don't think she has much left in her but her sister still looks like a 1 year old!!!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Mine is about 8 and a half!! She's still going strong as well!!: victory:


----------



## Tomm (Jan 4, 2008)

my girlfriend has had hers for about 5-6 years i think


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The ones at our sanctuary where born there 10 years ago starting to look really old now though


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for your replies guys. Unfortunately my son went out to open Louise up this morning (frost/wind shield on front of hutch and she was nearly dead. We bought her inside and put her in a box with a towel in it, near the radiator, but she died about an hour later. I can't believe I was only asking about their lifespan yesterday. I feel awful now!!

Anyway, thanks for your replies.

R.I.P Louise xxxx


----------

